# Upgrading from Lowrance LMS-240



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Why are you married to the old transducer?


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

I guess because it's literally through the bottom of my boat and since it's functional (minus the plug) it would be easier to find something compatible? I said in my post my thinking is moronic lol

**Edit**
Ok I just watched a YouTube vid on thru hull install. Not as bad as I thought. I'd still like to know if anyone has an easy swap out solution though.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Ok so I should have gotten to know my boat a little better before posting. Today I determined the LMS is officially done... Won't even reset.

So I remembered there was an access port in the rear compartment floor that appeared to be the transducer access. Sure enough here is what I found...
















Turns out the thru-hull isn't even the unit I've been using as indicated by the cut wire. Instead the glued in unit is labeled model HST-WSX.

Good news is this officially "divorces" me from the ancient technology, although I really only used it for the GPS. If you have something used but in functional shape with a 5" or larger screen let me know.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

I would tear all of that out and start completely over with a new transducer and new unit. Totally not worth trying to work with any of what you have on there. All of it is way outdated and in poor condition. Just asking for trouble trying salvage really dated electronics.


----------

